# AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Can someone please explain the difference between the AWD systems on these two cars?(~1991 Audi CoupeQ vs. ~1990 BMW 325IX) Which one is "better" and why.
thanks,
-Mike


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (WannaCorrado)*

I know the quattro system is better, but dont remember why. Sorry. I think the BMW uses a syncro type system.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (WannaCorrado)*

I've driven both...
The 325ix has the same AWD system as the Ford Escort Cosworth. It's viscous coupling (fluid). The Audi CQ is TORSEN, which is all-mechanical.
In the BMW, the driveshaft goes straight to the rear differential from the tranny just like a RWD Bimmer. The difference is there is a center differential with some L shaped thing that turns power back 180 degrees and drives the front wheels. This "L" shaped thing is right under the driver's side footwell.
In the Audi, the input shaft goes directly to the tranny and then into a front differential. Behind the front diff is a TORSEN differential that splits power between front and rear pairs of wheels. Behind the TORSEN is a driveshaft that goes to the rear open diff to drive the rear wheels.
The advantage in sophistication and efficiency goes to Audi IMHO. The BMW system is 40/60 split and this is a fixed ratio. The Audi is 50/50 split and it can change to as much as 33/66 or 66/33 depending on which wheels have the best traction. The Audi is also more efficient because actual driveshafts are far better in transfering power than using a thick fluid. In fact, the AWD system in the BMW actually relies on making a certain amount of power loss at all times, as the silicone fluid they use requires heat (from friction) to thicken up the liquid and bring it to peak efficiency.
Despite the downfalls that appear on paper to hinder the BMW, it is still equal, if not superior, to a CQ in dry roads as well as fuel economy. This is due to BMW's far superior inline-6 engine that will get you mid 20s vs. low 20s for the Audi in miles per gallon. (The RWD version can get 30mpg easy) The BMW engine is also much happier to rev and is very smooth. I can't give you an opinion of how the BMW drives in snow because I don't have enough experience, but it's probably safe to say it is more capable than any 2wd car.
Well, what else is there? The BMW is possible to get in a 4 door sedan, although 2 door coupes are just as common. It also has a rather large trunk. The CQ is 2 doors only and the back seats are rather small and worthless. In addition the headroom in the Audi is a bit cramped if you are much taller than 6'1". Also the cargo area under the hatch is shallower than you'd expect, considering the high beltline of the car overall. Still, they are both very good cars, just not faultless. The Audi has better rustproofing and a more durable paintjob than the Bimmer. It is also easier to find Audi parts than BMW 325iX SPECIFIC* parts. The 325iX has a different power steering rack, a center differential, different suspention (shocks and springs from a regular 325i won't just bolt in), front driveshafts (not sure if I should call them halfshafts), and the front track is wider than the rear track, so wheels that fit in a 325i may or may not fit in a 325iX. 
The one thing I absolutely do not like about this particular BMW though, is it's steering ratio. It is about 4.5 turns lock to lock, which requires alot of shuffling of the hands. The Audi is just 3 turns and you can go anywhere with a quick twist of the wheel (hands never leaving 9-3).
Which one to get? Both are fairly rare cars. If you could find either car in nice condition, I'd say go with that one.

* BMW E30 325i parts are easy as hell to find from places like http://www.bavauto.com among others. 325iX specific parts is going to be harder to find.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The BMW system is 40/60 split and this is a fixed ratio.[HR][/HR]​Actually, the BMW has a 33/67 split (1/3 front, 2/3 rear) but yes, it is a fixed ratio. As you mentioned, also the Ford Escort Cossie has this split, but other Euro fords with 4wd has this setup, and also the old W124 body Merc 300E 4matic. The Benz uses a planetary gear to drive the front wheels, so this is more permanent than the BMW, bt still 1/3-2/3 bias. quote:[HR][/HR]
Well, what else is there? The BMW is possible to get in a 4 door sedan, although 2 door coupes are just as common. <snip> The CQ is 2 doors only and the back seats are rather small and worthless.[HR][/HR]​Just as the BMW, the Audi is of course also available as a sedan, the 90 20Vq.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just as the BMW, the Audi is of course also available as a sedan, the 90 20Vq.[HR][/HR]​Doh! I guess your right. But the BMW coupe is just a 2 door sedan, whereas the Audi coupe is more unique with a hatch and all.
I've driven the Typ 89 90 10v (NG) and 20v (7a) sedan and it's very similar feeling to the CQ, but the CQ is definitely cooler looking.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (TabulaRasa)*

thanks for the replies.. 
I actually know a bit about BMW 325IX, since a good friend own a 89, and I get to drive it once in a while.. Switched cars for a day actually. Anyhow, its got 235K miles and it still goes like stink. Great car, excellent in the snow, tracks great on the highway - truly a driver's car. 
The reason I asked about the Audi Q is because I don't know anything about it, and never drove one. I was thinking of getting either one or the other instead of my Passat, but after driving the IX, I'm leaning toward the BMW... Maybe I should find a Qcoupe to test drive...



[Modified by WannaCorrado, 5:45 AM 12-8-2002]


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (WannaCorrado)*

The 4wd system on the 325ix SUCKS cause it can only handle a little more than 200hp, and on the Audi Coupe Quattro it's been tested at over 600hp. I don't know if BMW makes any heavy-duty trannies that can withstand double the HP. Audi trannies can easily take triple the power.


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: AWD: Coupe Quattro vs. BMW 325IX (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I've driven the Typ 89 90 10v (NG) and 20v (7a) sedan and it's very similar feeling to the CQ, but the CQ is definitely cooler looking.







[HR][/HR]​Coupe looks better ? No...


----------

